# Wigging out on the Bride



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Why is it so hard to find a Bride of Frankenstein wig that looks like the movie? I'm close to resorting to dyeing fiberfill to get a realistic look. Can you even dye fiberfill? Anyone tried it before?

Look at the image. I figure a head full of black fiberfill, with two white hair add-ons should look better than the cheapo wigs I'm finding online.










Phil Spector didn't have any problem finding his.










Heck, a Don King (boxing promoter) wig, or mad scientist wig, looks more like Elsa Lanchester's hair than the wigs I find at Halloween or costume shops. Ladies - is there such a thing as a second hand wig store?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, Phil Spector, LMAO. That will have me laughing all night long, DL.

I think batting is a great idea. I don't know about dying it, but think it would be great fun to test out some different coloring techniques, while trying to maintain the right texture. Makes me want to make something with hair like that now!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I think fibre filling is worth a shot. What about watered down black paint to color it? Spray on perhaps? May have to do just a bit at the time, dry and repeat.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm with Dixie, I laughed so hard at the Phil Spector photo I almost lost a lung! The only way you might get a realistic wig is to actually have a full length human hair wig that you can style the same as real hair (curl, spray etc.). You might want to check out organizations that supply wigs for cancer patients and see if you could buy one for a donation. They usually have higher quality wigs for women who are going through chemotherapy, a lot of them are made of human hair for realism. Otherwise buy one from one of those ads you see in magazines. Having worked theatre for a number of years you might find a local theatrical group who order wigs for productions. This won't come cheap however.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL Phil's hair is a nightmare in itself.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually if you dont know, Ms. Lanchester used her real hair for the role. I remember somewhere in an interview of hers she said they constructed a lightweight cage that went on her head and her hair was styled onto/around it. The only hair that wasn't hers was the 2 white streaks that were put in. You could buy a very realistic fiber wig and do the same. Maybe make a cage out of some chicken wire and style hair around that. Even more, you could pay a stylist at a salon to do it and replicate it as much as possible. I'm a big Frankenstein fan and although I've never actually looked for the brides wig I've always noticed that the ones available are crap hahaha


----------

